# ..



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh sod off!! I'm not really sure what you're trying to say?? Did you want to start an argument...???

:twisted:

:wink:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol: Nice one!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Jesus, just search for 'Leg' and 'Rebel' in the same thread. Millions of the buggers.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Shouldn't you signature read...

Life's what happens while you are making other plans.

Not...

Life is what passes you by when you're planning the future....

Helping you out pal :-* :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Is this a five minute argument, or the full half hour?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

GhosTTy said:


> Is this a five minute argument, or the full half hour?


More like a half pint. :lol: :roll:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> Shouldn't you signature read...
> 
> Life's what happens while you are making other plans.
> 
> ...


If you're slightly less educated in terms of English vocabulary, then yes it would read as you say. Should have paid more attention in English lessons mate...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

leejgilb said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you signature read...
> ...


Here we go..... another 'happy slap' begins. You started it, no you did, I'm right, no I'm right..... and so on. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you signature read...
> ...


Your over educated vocabulary will aid you well in digging yourself a very deep hole on an internet forum.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Who gives a flying ? Ta ra!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

My point has been made. First bit of bait and it's snapped up by an "experienced member". Ha! You cannot make a point on this forum without someone making a big deal about how you spell something or how you "compose" something. It's supposed to be an open place for discussion and debate on the Audi TT and related topics. It's about peoples opinions! Why is there so much animosity? No respect.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

leejgilb said:


> My point has been made. First bit of bait and it's snapped up by an "experienced member". Ha! You cannot make a point on this forum without someone making a big deal about how you spell something or how you "compose" something. It's supposed to be an open place for discussion and debate on the Audi TT and related topics. It's about peoples opinions! Why is there so much animosity? No respect.


Hmm, well I've just read the thread and as far as I can see you post, some people make light hearted 'jokey' comments and you take one of them and insult him.

I think you have proved a point, albeit a different one to the one you set out to prove. :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> My point has been made. First bit of bait and it's snapped up by an "experienced member". Ha! You cannot make a point on this forum without someone making a big deal about how you spell something or how you "compose" something. It's supposed to be an open place for discussion and debate on the Audi TT and related topics. It's about peoples opinions! Why is there so much animosity? No respect.


Sorry, how has your point been made?
And i was trying to point out that your just digging a hole for yourself.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Is this a five minute argument, or the full half hour?


I just told you that.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a five minute argument, or the full half hour?
> ...


No you didn't! :lol: :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

And all from someone who's been a member for less than a month and doesn't even have a TT..


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


That was never five minutes just now!  :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Completely pointless thread and now I'm really bored having read that shite :wink: I don't know why I bother :roll:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

There is a lot of pointless banter among most threads, but there are also some great threads (MKII forum that is) among the usual "which engine", "Bose", "saggy seats", "gearbox", "colour polls" etc etc. I should know, most of my posts contribute F all, but I enjoy it and it helps pass the odd boring day at work.

It takes a while to get over being precious, again I should know, got ripped to bits when I joined. Got to understand the vibe.

Dont bother posting if its a problem. Its not a place to take yourself too seriously, but then that is true of the internet. If you want to get serious and technical then their are def. people on here that will post responses. I think the forum (again MKII) is what you make of it.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTotals made a career of this!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> TTotals made a career of this!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

foojeek said:


> And all from someone who's been a member for less than a month and doesn't even have a TT..


Member since 2005 actually but have changed username and I have also owned a TT since 2005.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

leejgilb said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't you signature read...
> ...


Maybe you weren't quoting him, but John Lennon had a famous quote very similar...

"Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans"

Tell him he wasnt good at English or with words... :wink: Think he did pretty well with what he had :roll:


----------

